# Re-Grand Opening FTU Gulf Freeway



## FTU (Jul 24, 2013)

THIS SATURDAY COME KICK OFF THE HOLIDAYS AND OUR NEW LOOK!

Saturday, December 7 
7 am - 7 pm

*OPENING EARLY*

Enter the chance to win a Fishing Trip to Venice, LA!

See more details at http://goo.gl/8bqIkU

AND don't forget to like our NEW OFFICIAL FACEBOOK PAGE!

https://www.facebook.com/fishingtackleunlimited

HOPE TO Y'ALL THERE!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

What's on sale?


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

The Doug Pike show is broadcasting from there, and they were giving away Plano tackle boxes to the first 50 people that showed up (but those are probably gone since they opened at 7am). Several Shimano reps are there discussing the latest and greatest from Shimano. The Pike show is on 790 am, Houston.


----------

